# Ping-Anrufe aus Oman



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2020)

Neuerdings gibt es massenhaft Ping-Anrufe aus Oman, Ländervorwahl +968, Hatte selbst das Vergnügen, einen Anruf in Abwesenheit - angezeigte Rufnummer +96895233237 - erhalten zu haben.



> +968: Spam Anrufe / Ping Calls aus Oman (00968)
> 
> 
> Ländervorwahl 00968: Mögliche Spam Anrufe (Ping Calls, Werbung) aus Oman. Verpasster bzw. unbekannter Anruf beginnend mit der Internationalen Vorwahl +968.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2020)

Ja wenn das Öl alle wird muss man neue Geldquellen erschliessen ...


----------

